# Genkernel problem

## d1ck

Cześć,

Mam problem z instalacją nowego systemu.

Poprzednio jak instalowałem gentoo i zapomniałem skopiować konfigurację z płyty instalacyjnej genkernal all zadziałał prawidłowo.

Jednak po skończonej instalacji nie miałem wykrytego prawidłowo sprzętu. 

Teraz skopiowałem konfigurację ale genkernal all wywala błąd:

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45.1

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.10.17-gentoo for x86...

* .. with config file /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-3.10.17-gentoo

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-3.10.17-gentoo

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2013-12-19--09-10-45.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.10.17-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.10.17-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-3.10.17-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_initramfs.sh: line 762: 21414 Done                    echo

     21415 Illegal instruction     | cpio ${CPIO_ARGS} -F "${CPIO}" 2> /dev/null

* ERROR: Could not create empty cpio at /var/tmp/genkernel/initramfs-3.10.17-gentoo

*

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/echoaudio/indigodj.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/echoaudio/indigoio.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function 'nmclan_config':

*drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: 'pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq' is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:213) [-Wdeprecated-declarations]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-traffic.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-ethtool.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/vmxnet3/vmxnet3_drv.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/vmxnet3/vmxnet3_ethtool.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:2115:13: warning: 'adaptive_coalesce_tx_interrupts' defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:2143:13: warning: 'adaptive_coalesce_rx_interrupts' defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

*--

*  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/transport.o

*  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/rpc_rdma.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2400pci.o

*  CC [M]  net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.o

*net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c: In function 'rpcrdma_register_default_external':

*net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/verbs.c:1774:1: warning: the frame size of 1036 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/platform/x86/compal-laptop.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192de/rf.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/platform/x86/dell-wmi.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192de/sw.o

*drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.c:2040:12: warning: 'acer_suspend' defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

*drivers/platform/x86/acer-wmi.c:2062:12: warning: 'acer_resume' defined but not used [-Wunused-function]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/speakup_acntsa.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/speakup_acntpc.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/staging/speakup/speakup_apollo.o

*drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API [-Wcpp]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_base.o

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_config.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.o

*drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.c: In function '_scsih_sas_broadcast_primitive_event':

*drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas_scsih.c:5810:40: warning: unused variable 'event_data' [-Wunused-variable]

*--

*  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/mpt2sas/mpt2sas.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_core.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_init.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_stub.o

*drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_init.c: In function 'pm8001_ioremap':

*drivers/scsi/pm8001/pm8001_init.c:424:4: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size [-Wpointer-to-int-cast]

*--

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Could not create empty cpio at /var/tmp/genkernel/initramfs-3.10.17-gentoo

*

* -- End log... --

*

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

*

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!
```

Nie wiem czy rzeczywiście ma to związek ze skopiowaniem konfiguracji, ale akurat taką zależność zauważyłem.

Czy ktoś się spotkał z czymś podobnym?

Pozdrawiam

----------

